# PCGH im Apple Zeitungskiosk?



## master.of.war (1. August 2012)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht genau ob die Frage hier rein gehört aber ich stell sie mal:

Die PCGH gibt es als digitale Ausgabe ja nur bei "pubbles". Habt ihr vor in Zukunft auch im Apple Zeitungskiosk zu gehen oder gibt es Gründe dagegen?

Mfg
master.of.war


----------



## JulianRecke (9. September 2012)

Das würde ich mir auch wünschen.


----------



## norse (9. September 2012)

dafür! da würd sich das Abo lohnen


----------



## winner961 (9. September 2012)

Fände ich auch top nicht immer zum Kiosk laufen
 und dazu dann als PDF zum Download , dass man sich artikel auch ausdrucken kann.


----------

